# how to takle this job?



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

my rv is constructed of fibrerglass and has thousands of tiny cracks when i clean it they fade but soon come back would yacht varnish do the trick?

thanks dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave

I'm no expert but I don't think yacht varnish will do the job, here is a good site with lots of info on fibreglass repairs..

http://www.fibreglass.com/HOWTO/How-To.htm


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks jim for the web site.they do make it sound a big job and at 76 dollers a can it would be, is my rv "gelcoated" just looks like it needs a good clean and cealing with somthing to me


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Looks to me as though the fibre glass is showing through the gel coat? Has an abrasive polish been used on it wearing the coat too thin? If this is the case it sounds like it needs a coat of paint!!!!

peedee


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
From the look of you photo's mate what you are seeing is the material that makes up the fibreglass, ie the fibres themselves..... They are not cracks.....
I would not recommend painting or varnishing the bodywork, but I would get a top quality fibreglass cleaner from a chandlery or boat yard and give the body a really good going over to clean it up, then top coat it with some top quality polish for fibreglass also from a boat yard. If you call and speak to the boatyard people and tell them what you are trying to do they will happily advise on the best products to buy. These will not be cheap products but they will give the RV a new lease of life and have it sparkling mate....
You will need a big bucket of elbow grease though Dave and it is a tough job, but well worth the effort in the end.
Hope this helps

Keith
Just found these 
http://www.towsure.com/default.asp?t=6497
http://www.miracleleisureproducts.co.uk/cleaning-products.html


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Have to agree with kands, having been involved with fibreglass boats would not recommend paint or varnish if it is avoidable as it would need annual attention.
Marine products will give the best results so suggest you follow kands advice.
Hope you have strong arms :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Rather than loads of elbow grease couldn't one of the electric drill buffer pad attachments be used ?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave 
If you go down the polishing route invest in one of these or similar... about £20 or less..

Maplin, Car polisher


----------



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi if once it is clean it needs to be sealed this may be the answer .
www.poliglow.co.uk

FORDY


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks to all for your input

keith i tend to go along with your diagnosis and think it is geting tired ,but there is a few patches on her that somone has painted and to be honest looks ok

jim i will get one of those polishers

fordy i like the sound of the poliglow,ill try this first

dave


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Polishing and using of an electric polisher should be taken up with caution.

As someone who has owned a lot of cars and spent much time polishing and trying almost every product that I can get my hand on I have first hand experience.

I own the basic polisher which was used once and put to one side. I also own an industrial car polisher as used by the big car valeters. Looks like an angle grinder and costs with pads about £170 - £200.

The problem is that you do not use it like you would expect. Of course the leaflet does not describe the correct way to electric polish a vehicle!

Wet the car, put the polish on in small amounts and use the polisher until the polish and water has gone. Your are then left with a dry polished vehicle which may need a top coat or not, the choice is yours.

If you try and put the polish on with one cloth and then try and remove with another you stand the chance of burning or totally removing the paint!

With this knowledge and this equipment, how am I am cleaning and polishing my RV? Suprise suprise I am doing it by hand. Why you may ask? Simply it is the only way of making sure the job is done correctly. I have been cleaning parts of panels when ever I have the chance. Once complete I will re wash and seal the complete vehicle in Meguiars (http://www.meguiars.co.uk/) Crystal Carnauba Wax.

It will of course take some time. But sadly I get a lot of pleasure out of the slow and superb change in the vehicle.

Regards

Chris


----------

